# NOAA closes Trigger season for 2015...What can you do?



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes. 5 weeks into the season NOAA closes due to the quota of 30,107 pounds has been met. http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/fishery_b...15/fb15-007_gulf_gray_triggerfish_closure.pdf

2 questions, who has oversight of NOAA and what can I do?
1. *Subcommittee on Oceans, Atmosphere, Fisheries, and Coast Guard:* The Subcommittee is responsible for legislation and oversight of matters that impact our oceans, coasts, and climate, including: coastal zone management; marine fisheries and marine mammals; oceans, weather and atmospheric activities; marine and ocean navigation; ocean policy and NOAA. The Subcommittee is responsible for overseeing the Coast Guard. Who is committee chair, *MARCO RUBIO!*
2. *How do you contact Senator Rubio?*
Pensacola office is located at:
1 N. Palafox Street
Suite 159
Pensacola, FL 32502
Phone: (850) 433-2603
*http://www.rubio.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/home*

I have spoken with the lady who answered the phone at the Pensacola number. She is very nice and was very interested in the matter. I have emailed the link on the closure to her as well as an article I found on the Houston Chronicle on how recreational harvest of red snapper could be shortened from 0 to 2 maybe 3 days. She told me she was forwarding the information to the Washington office for review.
http://www.chron.com/sports/outdoors/article/Red-snapper-season-could-be-shortest-yet-6063392.php

*Contact Senator Rubio now and let him know that we will not stand for this!*


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

It would be nice to have someone with that kind of name recognition to help support our cause...


----------



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

He might hear us better if we had a group (large group) show up at his Pensacola office to make him aware of the issue. One person calling into one of his offices is not going to make a difference.


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Bucket of Bait said:


> He might hear us better if we had a group (large group) show up at his Pensacola office to make him aware of the issue. One person calling into one of his offices is not going to make a difference.


 
I'm in


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm down


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Democrat or Republican the government is into everything. Every year more regulations in our fishing. This is our food we eat for the pleasure fishermen. Money we losing on our charter boats. I encourage every fishermen whether your pleasure boat , commercial boat , or fishing off the piers or the beach lets all stick together. Please let our voice be heard !


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

It's only going to get worse


----------



## Katatonic (Oct 5, 2007)

If you haven't at least emailed his office, signed a partition, or formally voiced your opposition your apart of the problem by passively approving the regulations.

Every recreational fisherman should at least send him an email, he would at least hear the issue if he received a million emails.... Whether he choses to do anything is a different story.

I just emailed him, its easy, takes 5 minutes, lord knows you'll burn that up here looking at 2 week old post.....


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I did I have and I will continue to. I would suggest you keep the email short and respectful. He knows what is going on and we need to continue to remind him that we know he knows. Just tell him you ain't happy and if he wants your continued support he should consider supporting you in this endeavor. my.2!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Wicked rods said:


> Democrat or Republican the government is into everything. Every year more regulations in our fishing. This is our food we eat for the pleasure fishermen. Money we losing on our charter boats. I encourage every fishermen whether your pleasure boat , commercial boat , or fishing off the piers or the beach lets all stick together. Please let our voice be heard !


Commercial boat !!! you don't understand !! They have no problem with the rules because They Write them... Don't believe me ?? Go to Joe Pattie's or any Seafood dealer right now and you can Buy Trigger fish, Red Snapper etc.. unless the just run out ..


----------



## LES KNIGHTEN (Feb 11, 2013)

*file a law suit*

Has anyone ever spoken to an attorney about filing a law suit against team crabtree and others seeking monetary damages.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Bucket of Bait said:


> He might hear us better if we had a group (large group) show up at his Pensacola office to make him aware of the issue. One person calling into one of his offices is not going to make a difference.



Tell me when


----------



## LES KNIGHTEN (Feb 11, 2013)

Bucket of Bait said:


> Yes. 5 weeks into the season NOAA closes due to the quota of 30,107 pounds has been met. http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/fishery_b...15/fb15-007_gulf_gray_triggerfish_closure.pdf
> 
> 2 questions, who has oversight of NOAA and what can I do?
> 1. *Subcommittee on Oceans, Atmosphere, Fisheries, and Coast Guard:* The Subcommittee is responsible for legislation and oversight of matters that impact our oceans, coasts, and climate, including: coastal zone management; marine fisheries and marine mammals; oceans, weather and atmospheric activities; marine and ocean navigation; ocean policy and NOAA. The Subcommittee is responsible for overseeing the Coast Guard. Who is committee chair, *MARCO RUBIO!*
> ...



Senator Rubio, know what going on, waste of time in my opinion


----------

